# Strengthening a weak hive



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

I have read that you can shake the bees out of what ever you have them in . In front of a hive and they will go right in.
On the other hand you can take frames of brood from one hive and put them in another and there is no fighting.


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

So, if I bought a package without a queen, I could shake them in front of the hive and they wouldn't fight? Or should I shake them in an empty box and put it on the hive?

I just think that if this hive survives the winter, they will need some assistance in the Spring.


----------



## mhorowit (Sep 25, 2011)

Let's logic this out.
How different would be pouring a queen-less package of bees into an existing colony be from a bunch of robbing bees suddenly appearing? 
Isn't the classical way of strengthening a hive to seperate the new from the old (perhaps newspaper) and allow the new guys to chew their way into the original colony? that way there is time for the "newbees" to accept the existing queen.
Make sense? - MIke


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

That is what I was originally thinking of doing. So, i could add a box on top, separated by a newspaper, pour the new bees in the box, and close up the hive. Sort of like a normal combine, except there are no built out frames. Do I need to put some kind of feed with the new bees, since they won't have an exit, and no stores in the hive?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Make a few slits in the newspaper before adding the bees. The bees will be fine for three days or so with spring weather. They will have chewed through by then.
They should have a ventilated inner cover with an exit hole. That will be sufficient. Done it MANY times.


----------



## bnm1000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great! I really appreciate everyone's help on Beesource.


----------

